# Heat anyone add heat to a soft side cab on a garden tractor



## rdr202

I'm thinking of heating my soft cab on my Craftsman Garden tractor. My idea is to wrap 3/8" copper tubing around the engine and exhaust pipe then connecting to a small heater core with an in line 12v water pump. I will put a computer case fan on the heater core to blow the heat. I'm guessing water and antifreeze mix with a pressure relief valve. I plan to mount the heater core below steering wheel. Any thoughts as to if this will work? My soft cab is the standard Craftsman cover with the addition a clear plastic rear panel.


----------



## Thomas

Going to have to think on that one....hmmm.


----------



## pogobill

Can you just horde in your tractor and capture the heat from the engine without getting the exhaust into the cab? Maybe a little 12 volt fan to help move the warm air......


----------



## rdr202

I'm not worried about the exhaust as there is plenty of air leaks. I guess if I put some 3" dia. Alum flex pipe from engine to cab with a computer case fan it might just bring in enough heat to make things more comfortable. I can always install a battery operated carbon monoxide detector.


----------



## Thomas

Maybe something in this line might do the trick????

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=12+volt+heaters


----------



## rdr202

I do have the 12v defroster from Harbor Freight it works a little to keep the clear plastic window from being fogged but doesn't do much to keep me warm.

I'll have to take a look at the ceramic heater on your link selling for $49.99 and see what the draw will be on my battery.


----------



## GoofyLeo3

It's a helluva lot easier to just wear snowmobile gear w/helmet.


----------



## snowplowman

If your going to go through all that for heat just get rid of that Craftsman cab and get the Bercomac universal cab. The front extends onto the hood over the vents in hood capturing the heat from engine. It comes in two widths. Here it is on my snow beast. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

